# RSVP and RSVP2



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok folks....the 2012 STP is history and the RSVP/RSVP2 are just around the corner. I'm wondering who's in and what they have to share. This is only my second year on a road bike and my first RSVP so I'm really looking forward to the ride and all the new sights and sounds.

How similar is it to the STP? Best places to stay the night and where?? Has anyone chose to hammer it out in one day or would you just enjoy the whole two day experience??? Anything you'd like to let us know about.....


----------

